
Ask HN: First time founder, company growing, can't find advice/mentorship - unsureOfLife
I&#x27;m a first time founder for a tech startup in the midwest. Our area has virtually no mentorship &amp; advisory resources for tech startups. I&#x27;ve tried emailing&#x2F;calling places out west, but they seem to assume I&#x27;m soliciting an investment (can&#x27;t blame them I suppose).<p>I have meetings with VCs in about a week, and I really need some guidance on some strategic questions. Is there anyone here who is a founder or investor that would let me pick their brain for 30 mins or so? I know time is valuable, and I&#x27;m always willing pay a consultation rate if need be.<p>A little about the company:<p>- Concept: we&#x27;re a platform for women to buy, sell, and share their style. We currently cater to a specific niche<p>- Founded: 6 months ago<p>- # of Users: 40,000+<p>- Sales: around 600k<p>- Business model: 15% of all transactions on the platform.
======
Blackstone4
When approaching people, lead with the advice part. "I would love to go for
coffee to get your advice on how to grow an e-commerce business. I know you
have expertise in X, y z. My startup has $600k RR after 6 months".

If you lead with mentorship or a description of your company it could scare
some people off.

Also try and leverage your network to get intros. Ask everyone you know if
they could intro you to sometime who might be able to help you

------
avifreedman
We do network analytics delivered as SaaS, selling to enterprise and service
providers, but I'm happy to talk (for free, of course) about VCs and the
funded life.

I have felt like a cultural anthropologist in the land of VCs (mostly
positive, some not) over the last 4 years. I know a bit about the Chicago VC
environment but more about SF, NYC, BOS.

Email is my first name @ kentik.com

------
jbduler
I suggest you reach out to EFN
[https://www.enterprisefutures.org/](https://www.enterprisefutures.org/) It is
non profit, 501C3 designed to link entrepreneurs and advisors. It is FREE and
I know there are hundreds of contacts in the midwest.

------
ecesena
Megan can help, she helped my former startup and works extensively with early
stage companies. More info + contact form here:
[https://interimcmo.co/](https://interimcmo.co/)

------
zer00eyz
> I have meetings with VCs in about a week

If your asking now it is way too late.

However your starting to network - this should be part of your pre/post
meeting chat.

Also - VC's & angels are a dime a dozen out in CA.

I am fairly curious why your seeking investment, and to what end?

~~~
yash1th
Sorry for asking a naive Q. Could you tell why it is way too late?

~~~
zer00eyz
Because the most useful advice a mentor, or a friend can give one comes
because they have an understanding of history and context. Someone brand new
isn't going to make that meaningful of a contribution in a week or two. Mostly
because it isn't their Job.

Good mentors are like good friends they don't happen over night.

------
samfisher83
Congrats on your success. 40K users and 600k in revenue is awesome. If you
don't mind sharing how did you get there?

------
meesterdude
Do you actually need VC? It sounds like you have an audience that you can tap
into.

------
vishalzone2002
I can help. Pm me at my hn handle @ gmail

------
sharemywin
curious what your website is?

